# Wishlist False Positive



## wally87 (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm setting up a wish list to automatically record. I have the EXACT title of the show, e.g. Thief. I get all kinds of false positives, e.g. To Catch a Thief, The Thief of Baghdad, etc. that I have to delete from the To Do List. Let me designate that I want this EXACT title.


----------



## direwolf20 (Mar 5, 2006)

You can do that in "Search by title".


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

A season pass will match that show on that channel exactly. 

But a wishlist cannot be set to exact match. The best it can do is match of an exact phrase (spacing and all) using quotes. But that doesn't help with a one word title like Thief, because that phrase matching doesn't require that the phrase be the entire title, just that the title contain that phrase exactly as quoted.

One common work-around is to switch to a keyword wishlist and use the name of the show plus the name of one of the main actors. That should cut way down on false positives.


----------



## thelastvoice (Feb 14, 2004)

There is no reason to use a wishlist if the program isn't being aired on more than one channel. Since it appears that Thief is *only* being shown on FX, it would be better to use a season pass rather than a wishlist.

Rob


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a way to help with this. I have some ARWLs for NBC shows that air on NBC -then later in the week on Bravo and USA, because the NBC airing often conflicts and so won't record. For example 'Conviction' would be stepped on by Friday night Sci-Fi when that's in first run, so I use an ARWL. But 'Conviction' as a Title WL catches a lot of shows - so I set it up as "Conviction & Drama/Crime Drama". By limiting it to the specific subcategory it eliminates most (so far all) false positives.

So if there is a particular show, look at an episode and pick a subcategory to use.


----------

